# TSG11: Reply To All Clones



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike, Dan, and Brian discuss Windows 7, cloned dogs, and rumors of a Dell smartphone._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to the eleventh episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. We'll be recording the next show live on Saturday, February 14th at 12:00PM Eastern. Join us at then at www.TechGuyNews.com!

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Dell's rumored smartphone:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10153144-1.html

More proof that Microsoft wants Windows 7 out in 2009:
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/ne...hat-microsoft-wants-windows-7-out-in-2009.ars

New features in Windows 7:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Features_new_to_Windows_7

Nielsen deletes "Reply To All" button:
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/31/nielsen-deletes-reply-to-all-button/

Cloned Dogs:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish/newsenglish/witn/2009/01/090128_cloned_dog.shtml

Best Friends Again:
http://bestfriendsagain.com/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Mike, although the mp3 download is a 'page not found' right now for me. I'll try later...:up:


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Try again now. Thanks!!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Yep, it works...Thanks..


----------

